# New mains, want to grow 5.1 to 7.1



## Gandalf205 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey guys,

Been a while since I've been on here, but this is a great resource and I appreciate any help.

I received the Def Tech ProCinema 800 HTIB four years ago as a christmas gift, and it got me interested in stereos. I've been moving around in different apartments ever since, never got a chance to really dial in my speaker setup, wall mount my speakers, hide the cable wires, do the sub crawl, etc.. I'm buying a house this summer and I will have an opportunity to do so for the first time. 

Current system
- 4x Def Tech ProMonitor 800's
- 1x Def Tech ProCenter 1000
- 1x Def Tech ProSub 800
- Onkyo TX-NR709

Questions - Budget -- between 500 and ~750. I'm going to have to spend about $250 in more wires, mounting stuff, etc., so would like to keep the whole upgrade below 1k.

1. I want to upgrade from my 5.1 system to a 7.1 system. I expect the best way to do this is to purchase two near front speakers to pair w/ my ProCenter 1000. The center channel speaker sounds great, I'm really satisfied by its output, but I feel like the L & R are a bit underwhelming. Since I have read to match brand w/ brand on centers and fronts, I was considering replacing my two monitors with def tech floorstanding speakers. Anyone have a recommendation between the BP6's and BP8's? The 8's are older but I can get them for about 200 dollars cheaper since they are discontinued. Both seem to have reviewed well.

2. Would adding another sub be a more prudent use of my money? The sub I have sounds pretty good, but once I'm no longer sharing a wall with neighbors, I know I will want more. I'm thinking that buying new floorstanding fronts will add some extra punch to the lows, so I could kill two birds with one stone by upgrading to those.

3. Anyone have any recommendations on solid wall-mounts for these monitors? They are fairly heavy, and some of the monoprice stands I purchased in the past failed to hold these heavy guys up, even though they were rated for more. Their keyhole and screw in locations are located on the bottom back of the speakers, and the depth of the speaker means that they exert a lot of torque on the mount/stand.

4. Something else I was considering was sticking with 5.1 for another year or two and investing my money in room treatments. The room I'll be using as my home theatre is about 16' by 12', with an overhang extending parallel to the tv wall behind the listening position, by about four or five feet. Rough description, but I thought it might be a big problem accoustically. Properly done, could I expect a bigger improvement in my listening experience from this than from upgrading fronts? One benefit here is that this advantage would persist until I save up more money, and I could potentially get some nicer fronts like the 8020's or 8040's.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Gandalf205 said:


> Hey guys, Been a while since I've been on here, but this is a great resource and I appreciate any help. I received the Def Tech ProCinema 800 HTIB four years ago as a christmas gift, and it got me interested in stereos. I've been moving around in different apartments ever since, never got a chance to really dial in my speaker setup, wall mount my speakers, hide the cable wires, do the sub crawl, etc.. I'm buying a house this summer and I will have an opportunity to do so for the first time. Current system - 4x Def Tech ProMonitor 800's - 1x Def Tech ProCenter 1000 - 1x Def Tech ProSub 800 - Onkyo TX-NR709 Questions - Budget -- between 500 and ~750. I'm going to have to spend about $250 in more wires, mounting stuff, etc., so would like to keep the whole upgrade below 1k.
> 
> 1. I want to upgrade from my 5.1 system to a 7.1 system. I expect the best way to do this is to purchase two near front speakers to pair w/ my ProCenter 1000. The center channel speaker sounds great, I'm really satisfied by its output, but I feel like the L & R are a bit underwhelming. Since I have read to match brand w/ brand on centers and fronts, I was considering replacing my two monitors with def tech floorstanding speakers. Anyone have a recommendation between the BP6's and BP8's? The 8's are older but I can get them for about 200 dollars cheaper since they are discontinued. Both seem to have reviewed well.
> 
> ...


1) pro monitor 1000 or studio monitor speakers would be a good voice match to the rest of your speakers. If you went with the studio monitors then I'd recommend speaker stands. 

2) another/bigger sub is a great thing!

3) pro-mount 90 is made for your speakers

4) you'll have to make that decision once you're in the home.


----------

